
James Dean to be 'resurrected' for new Vietnam war drama - herendin2
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/nov/06/james-dean-to-be-resurrected-for-new-vietnam-war-drama
======
charlesism
Considering Hollywood’s low tolerance for risk, this young trend is going to
be huge, and permanent.

I can’t help but be excited to see new movies with old stars, but I can
already tell it won’t be fun for long. A decade from now, we’ll pine for the
days before dozens of trash movies ruined the memories of our favorite actors.
I don’t want to associate Jimmy Stewart with the 25th Fast and Furious sequel,
etc.

